# My Kribensis Fry :)



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

You may have seen my previous post regarding Kribensis. I left the fry with the parents until I noticed my jewel cichlid gobbling them up at any cost. I managed to save two. Unfortunately from what I can see only one lives on. The parents have laid eggs again !!!!!. I have purchased a more secure cave hoping that it makes a difference. Any advice on anything I should do ??. I can't move the jewel cichlid as I have not got another tank big enough for him.


Here's two pictures of it.

http://instagram.com/p/YlbEpCrT1J/

http://instagram.com/p/YlbCbJLT1H/


----------



## CJH0825 (Apr 28, 2013)

From what I understand, The best thing you can do for the fry is try to re home the jewel. Kribensis will keep spawning and giving the jewel a snack at any time it chooses.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you have some choices..
1.. get another tank for the jewel.
2.. get rid of the jewel.
3.. get rid of the kribs.

if you keep the jewel in with the kribs it will continue to eat the fry..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

kribs are great parents for a while, but they will eventually lose interest in the fry and spawn again. the fry will go all over the tank and get eaten if they aren't too big for the fish's mouth by them. If you want to keep any fry, you likely need another tank, even if its a tub on the patio.


----------



## CJH0825 (Apr 28, 2013)

emc7 said:


> kribs are great parents for a while, but they will eventually lose interest in the fry and spawn again. the fry will go all over the tank and get eaten if they aren't too big for the fish's mouth by them. If you want to keep any fry, you likely need another tank, even if its a tub on the patio.


How long does it take between spawns? I just noticed fry in my krib tank yesterday.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

anywhere from 2 to 8 weeks.


----------

